# Tentacle Grape Soda



## weiff (Oct 28, 2013)

I figure there are enough tempers here that would consider this worth funding:

Tentacle Grape Soda Indiegogo

I know I put in my money already. It is actually GOOD soda, would go great with gaming, and I am always glad to see the push toward natural ingredients.

Support if you can please!!


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking at that link... yeah..... I think I'll stay with Faygo Grape...


----------



## weiff (Oct 28, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Looking at that link... yeah..... I think I'll stay with Faygo Grape...


 
Each to their own, I personally do not like Faygo... of any flavor.


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 28, 2013)

Crowdsourcing, for grape soda? If it were made, where would it even be sold?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2013)

would rather have date grape


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 28, 2013)

I prefer grapetizer anyway.


----------



## emigre (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought this thread was about tentacle rape soda.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 28, 2013)

But it's just grape soda


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 28, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


>



Was just gonna quote that to see if anyone got the reference...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2013)

sorry but this sound like some new tentacle porn from japan


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> sorry but this sound like some new tentacle porn from japan


 







You really cracked the case, Sherlock.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 28, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> sorry but this sound like some new tentacle porn from japan


In that case, I'm in!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 28, 2013)

it's about time someone profited from making light of a problem that lopsidedly affects women.  I'm sure female victims around the world give this a thumbs up (that is, the survivors of rape, obviously not the ones raped to death.)


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> it's about time someone profited from making light of a problem that lopsidedly affects women. I'm sure female victims around the world give this a thumbs up (that is, the survivors of rape, obviously not the ones raped to death.)


 

Yes, won't someone think of all the poor, helpless women molested by alien tentacles? It's time we took a stand for our waifus!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> it's about time someone profited from making light of a problem that lopsidedly affects women. I'm sure female victims around the world give this a thumbs up (that is, the survivors of rape, obviously not the ones raped to death.)


Oh yes, all those poor women. I can't tell you how many friends of mine have been raped by a tentacle monster. And then there's dudes who actually google their snuff films, and masturbate to them. That's not cool, bro.

Damnit, Gahars... ninja'd.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 29, 2013)

Rape jokes aren't funny.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 29, 2013)

I remember when this stuff was new. Kinda figured it just died a quiet death a few years ago. Guess I wasn't really too far off the mark if they really need crowdfunding to keep themselves in business.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

Heran Bago said:


> Rape jokes aren't funny.


Grape jokes are, though.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone who donates to this is an arrogant pervert.

May you be violently raped and see how hard you laugh.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Anyone who donates to this is an arrogant pervert.
> 
> May you be violently raped and see how hard you laugh.


Who said anything about being violently raped? I'm sure there are some passive tentacle monsters out there that just want to make love.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Who said anything about being violently raped? I'm sure there are some passive tentacle monsters out there that just want to make love.


 

I presume that it is your relation to you mother that is at the source of the appeal of this fantasy to you.
Good luck working on that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> I presume that it is your relation to you mother that is at the source of the appeal of this fantasy to you.
> Good luck working on that.


Go troll somewhere else, Freudian fraud. It's a bleeping soda. Last time I checked, tentacle monsters don't exist, so you're upset about imaginary phenomena.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Go troll somewhere else, Freudian fraud. It's a bleeping soda. Last time I checked, tentacle monsters don't exist, so you're upset about imaginary phenomena.


 

That hit a nerve... I mention "mother" and you lash out.

That's right, tell yourself it is imaginary. That is the easiest way of dismissing it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought this thread would be about tentacle rape.

I was disappointed


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Anyone who donates to this is an arrogant pervert.
> 
> May you be violently raped and see how hard you laugh.


 


Schizoanalysis said:


> I presume that it is your relation to you mother that is at the source of the appeal of this fantasy to you.
> Good luck working on that.


 


Schizoanalysis said:


> That hit a nerve... I mention "mother" and you lash out.
> 
> That's right, tell yourself it is imaginary. That is the easiest way of dismissing it.


 


Spoiler











*tips two separate fedoras simultaneously*


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I thought this thread would be about tentacle rape.
> 
> I was disappointed


Finally, someone who gets me. The world would be much better without prudes like Schizo. Now, if you don't mind, I'm going to go back to my H-games.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Finally, someone who gets me. The world would be much better without prudes like Schizo. Now, if you don't mind, I'm going to go back to my H-games.


 

As if your masturbatory fantasies affect me in any way.

Hiding in fantasy will not repair the obviously problematic relationship to your mother. 
As I say, good luck working on that. Or instead, you could just cling to your fantasy as a way of avoiding the underlying conflict.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 29, 2013)

ITT: Two members turn a discussion about grape soda into a reason to be offended by forced sex.


Thanks, Obama.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 29, 2013)

Thread had potential to be a classic.
Did not deliver.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> ITT: Two members turn a discussion about grape soda into a reason to be offended by forced sex.
> Thanks, Obama.


 

If you look closely at my flag, you can see I am not American. I don't see how you can rationally blame this on Obama. You must really hate something about him.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> ITT: Two members turn a discussion about grape soda into a reason to be offended by forced sex.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama.


If someone's sleepwalking, even if they willingly (unconsciously) engage in it, it's considered rape. So forced sex isn't the most appropriate term.

*takes out voice recorder* Idea for a sitcom...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> If you look closely at my flag, you can see I am not American. I don't see how you can rationally blame this on Obama. You must really hate something about him.


 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/thanks-obama


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/thanks-obama


I wouldn't take Schizo's posts at their face value, if I were you.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/thanks-obama


 

And that makes his use of it any less reflective of why he chose to use it?


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well then, I cannot wait to see where this is going. XD


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh well, I never liked grape soda anyways.


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 29, 2013)

grape fanta for me, and if you want it natural get the south of the border import.
btw this is a terrible rip off, i don't think anyone is actually considering giving them money but before you do.
reformulating should be as trivial as replacing high fructose corn syrup with sugar making the price difference negligible, actual upfront cost $0 not $11,000. actual total cost a few pennies per bottle more.
new packaging is as simple as ordering different packaging, again $0 upfront cost and only a few pennies more per bottle if that.
these weirdos could do it all for nothing, i think they're just trying to pocket some quick cash.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 29, 2013)

Open wide kids! I'm gonna grape you in your mouth!


----------



## weiff (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> If you look closely at my flag, you can see I am not American. I don't see how you can rationally blame this on Obama. You must really hate something about him.


Classic Freud, blame everyone else for your Schizo's issues....


----------



## weiff (Oct 29, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> grape fanta for me, and if you want it natural get the south of the border import.
> btw this is a terrible rip off, i don't think anyone is actually considering giving them money but before you do.
> reformulating should be as trivial as replacing high fructose corn syrup with sugar making the price difference negligible, actual upfront cost $0 not $11,000. actual total cost a few pennies per bottle more.
> new packaging is as simple as ordering different packaging, again $0 upfront cost and only a few pennies more per bottle if that.
> these weirdos could do it all for nothing, i think they're just trying to pocket some quick cash.


 

Yeah, except for actually finding the right combination to recreate the flavor DOES cost money. It is not just a one for one swap out, learn chemistry... or at least cooking. Also the funding is for a first production run, but you might have known that if you actually read the funding page.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

weiff said:


> Classic Freud, blame everyone else for your Schizo's issues....


 

It seems you know so little about Freud that you are unable to pick up that I am not actually using Freud.

Better stick to your masturbatory fantasies of tentacle rape, far less confronting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> It seems you know so little about Freud that you are unable to pick up that I am not actually using Freud.
> 
> Better stick to your masturbatory fantasies of tentacle rape, far less confronting.


 
Can I rape you? Seriously. Can I? Please? Pretty please? I'm saying please! WHY WONT YOU LET ME RAPE YOU?! WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO?! DO I NEED TENTACLES?!


----------



## weiff (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> It seems you know so little about Freud that you are unable to pick up that I am not actually using Freud.
> 
> Better stick to your masturbatory fantasies of tentacle rape, far less confronting.


 
Let me see... depression is narcissism, Autism is a "mothering" issue... which fell in with several of the other issues that Freud based on a Mother relationship issue (which mind you EVERYONE suffers from) as based on observation of people Freud deemed to be "mentally disordered," with no base of scientific abnormalities of brain waves, chemical analysis, or structure of the brain itself.

As for your attempts to liken Freud's theory of immaturity to masturbation, just remember... he is the one the "spanked the monkey" first (literally).


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

In today's issue of _"Racist Box"_:


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In today's issue of _"Racist Box"_:


 

Hmm...strange, I'm not seeing my post on that shoutbox picture...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

weiff said:


> Let me see... depression is narcissism, Autism is a "mothering" issue... which fell in with several of the other issues that Freud based on a Mother relationship issue (which mind you EVERYONE suffers from) as based on observation of people Freud deemed to be "mentally disordered," with no base of scientific abnormalities of brain waves, chemical analysis, or structure of the brain itself.
> 
> As for your attempts to liken Freud's theory of immaturity to masturbation, just remember... he is the one the "spanked the monkey" first (literally).


 


You can copy and paste text. Good for you.

Let me reiterate in case you missed it: It seems you know so little about Freud that you are unable to pick up that I am not actually using Freud.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Hmm...strange, I'm not seeing my post on that shoutbox picture...


 
That's because you _abuse your power_ and _edit the shoutbox posts!_ 

I REPOT U! ;O;


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's because you _abuse your power_ and _edit the shoutbox posts!_
> 
> I REPOT U! ;O;


 

I wish I could edit others. I can only do that to mine. .-.


----------



## weiff (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> You can copy and paste text. Good for you.
> 
> Let me reiterate in case you missed it: It seems you know so little about Freud that you are unable to pick up that I am not actually using Freud.


 
No I did not miss you saying you were not using Freud... I was just pointing out despite what you said about NOT being Freudian, you still very much were. I can analyze what you say just as much as you analyze what I say.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

weiff said:


> I can analyze what you say just as much as you analyze what I say.


 

Obviously you can't, as I never actually said that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Obviously you can't, as I never actually said that.


Can you guys quit the offensive dialogue and get back on topic to what's really important: tentacle rape?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Anyone who donates to this is an arrogant pervert.
> 
> May you be violently raped and see how hard you laugh.


 
After this thread, i'm not sure if you're just retarded or trying really hard to troll.

The only arrogant people here are the ones dumb enough to think this promotes actual rape.
Your post promotes it more than the product you're accusing, which is kind of ironic.

Judgement: troll

3/10, you got some morons to react but its just not good enough to catch a wide audience.
EDIT: You know, 4/10. I'll throw in a point for effort.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm surprised this thread has gone long enough without this:


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> After this thread, i'm not sure if you're just retarded or trying really hard to troll.
> 
> The only arrogant people here are the ones dumb enough to think this promotes actual rape.
> Your post promotes it more than the product you're accusing, which is kind of ironic.
> ...


 


At what point did I accuse this product of promoting rape? It seems you are seeing only what you want me to have written.

By the way, what arbitrary criteria of "judgement" are you using? Presumably your own?
You like impose your own criteria of judgement, to impose your own law? Yes?
That explains why you clicked on this thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I'm surprised this thread has gone long enough without this:



*Takes a look at the front page.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> At what point did I accuse this product of promoting rape? It seems you are seeing only what you want me to have written.
> 
> By the way, what arbitrary criteria of "judgement" are you using? Presumably your own?
> You like impose your own criteria of judgement, to impose your own law? Yes?
> That explains why you clicked on this thread.


 
Oh please, give this a rest already and go back to analyzing your schizophrenics instead of the poor people on this forum. 

(On a side note, aren't you using some sort of arbitrary criteria in your judgment of people's posts? _
And haven't you been using this criteria to impose your own law? Is this why you keep replying to people in this thread?)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Well this is just grape.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh please, give this a rest already and go back to analyzing your schizophrenics instead of the poor people on this forum.
> 
> (On a side note, aren't you using some sort of arbitrary criteria in your judgment of people's posts? _
> And haven't you been using this criteria to impose your own law? Is this why you keep replying to people in this thread?)


 

I don't analyse schizophrenics. Schizoanalysis has nothing to do with analysis of schizophrenics. Google it.

In addition, I am not using arbitrary criteria of judgement; it is a rigorous academic framework that is supported by decades of research.
Moreover, I only reply to those who attack me. Where in this thread have I singled anyone out who did not initiate contact with me?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> I don't analyse schizophrenics. Schizoanalysis has nothing to do with analysis of schizophrenics. Google it.
> 
> In addition, I am not using arbitrary criteria of judgement; it is a rigorous academic framework that is supported by decades of research.
> Moreover, I only reply to those who attack me. Where in this thread have I singled anyone out who did not initiate contact with me?


 
Ok can you like, you know, just shut up and not post. You totally derailed this thread.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> I don't analyse schizophrenics. Schizoanalysis has nothing to do with analysis of schizophrenics. Google it.
> 
> In addition, I am not using arbitrary criteria of judgement; it is a rigorous academic framework that is supported by decades of research.
> Moreover, I only reply to those who attack me. Where in this thread have I singled anyone out who did not initiate contact with me?


 
I didn't attack you; I just gave a suggestion: and yes, you only have replied to people who quoted your posts.

Of course not; schizophrenics are people: schizoanalysis is how their activities affect their daily life... You can't judge something if you've got no basis or criteria for the judgment... you've got to have something to go off on. So then if you don't have a basis or a criteria, then you can't have an arbitrary criteria since that's a type of criteria. Plus, you even have to deny that you're using arbitrary criterias and instead dismiss it off as some academic study.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I didn't attack you; I just gave a suggestion: and yes, you only have replied to people who quoted your posts.
> 
> Of course not; schizophrenics are people: schizoanalysis is how their activities affect their daily life... You can't judge something if you've got no basis or criteria for the judgment... you've got to have something to go off on. So then if you don't have a basis or a criteria, then you can't have an arbitrary criteria since that's a type of criteria. Plus, you even have to deny that you're using arbitrary criterias and instead dismiss it off as some academic study.


Or he's just being a dumbass. I'm gonna go with that one. Now, back on topic...

Has anyone ever tried this soda? What does it taste like? Does it taste like Fanta? Cough syrup? And will what it tastes like matter anyway since they're changing the formula?


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Or he's just being a dumbass. I'm gonna go with that one. Now, back on topic...
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this soda? What does it taste like? Does it taste like Fanta? Cough syrup? And will what it tastes like matter anyway since they're changing the formula?


 
Yeah, completely derail this thread...

It's like grape soda that octopuses/aliens with tentacles drink. See, it's so good that underwater and extraterrestrial creatures love it. So they're changing the formula so regular creatures like us can enjoy it as much as the octopuses/aliens do.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I didn't attack you; I just gave a suggestion: and yes, you only have replied to people who quoted your posts.
> 
> Of course not; schizophrenics are people: schizoanalysis is how their activities affect their daily life... You can't judge something if you've got no basis or criteria for the judgment... you've got to have something to go off on. So then if you don't have a basis or a criteria, then you can't have an arbitrary criteria since that's a type of criteria. Plus, you even have to deny that you're using arbitrary criterias and instead dismiss it off as some academic study.


]


There is a simple solution. People can stop replying to my posts. Unless you want this to continue.

By the one. One is the law of one subject, then second is a conventionally accepted law. There is a difference.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2013)

Tentacle Grape is the best kind of grape.
It's kind of ironic that a beverage based on Japanese culture is not allowed in Japan. I didn't know this until now.
But $150 just for a six pack? No thanks. Even though grape soda is not available in Norway, that doesn't mean I'm willing to pay $25 for a can. I'm not interested in the other perks.
I always found Tentacle Grape to be an interesting beverage though. It would amuse my friends as well if I kept a can around to show to people.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Tentacle Grape is the best kind of grape.
> It's kind of ironic that a beverage based on Japanese culture is not allowed in Japan. I didn't know this until now.
> But $150 just for a six pack? No thanks. Even though grape soda is not available in Norway, that doesn't mean I'm willing to pay $25 for a can. I'm not interested in the other perks.
> I always found Tentacle Grape to be an interesting beverage though. It would amuse my friends as well if I kept a can around to show to people.


 

I don't know whether to say "Grape soda isn't available in Norway?" or "You can import an entire case of <insert brand here> grape soda from the US and it would still be cheaper."


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't know whether to say "Grape soda isn't available in Norway?" or "You can import an entire case of <insert brand here> grape soda from the US and it would still be cheaper."


It probably wouldn't. Shipping is by KG and beverages weigh a lot. Shipping is only $25 for that Tentacle Grape, which is most definitely less than the actual cost.
Technically I CAN buy Fanta Grape over here, but it's imported from US, and it costs close to an equivalent of $5 for a can. No way I'm paying that much.
Blame Norway's silly monopoly on soda. There are only 2 companies producing soda here. Pepsi and Coca-Cola. And they don't care much for variety. There are a couple "generic" brands that produce cheaper soda but most of it is mediocre and grocery stores don't sell them apart from one store selling a couple flavors.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It probably wouldn't. Shipping is by KG and beverages weigh a lot. Shipping is only $25 for that Tentacle Grape, which is most definitely less than the actual cost.
> Technically I CAN buy Fanta Grape over here, but it's imported from US, and it costs close to an equivalent of $5 for a can. No way I'm paying that much.
> Blame Norway's silly monopoly on soda. There are only 2 companies producing soda here. Pepsi and Coca-Cola. And they don't care much for variety. There are a couple "generic" brands that produce cheaper soda but most of it is mediocre and grocery stores don't sell them apart from one store selling a couple flavors.


Coca Cola makes Fanta, though. Unless you mean the specific company that makes/distributes in Norway only carries a few varieties of Coca Cola brands.

By the way, that price is only for the crowdsourcing. Once (if) this gets funded, they'll distribute it to retailers, and then you can purchase them at normal prices. Apparently they originate from the States though, so I'm not sure how likely it'll be for a store in Norway to sell them.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Coca Cola makes Fanta, though. Unless you mean the specific company that makes/distributes in Norway only carries a few varieties of Coca Cola brands.
> 
> By the way, that price is only for the crowdsourcing. Once (if) this gets funded, they'll distribute it to retailers, and then you can purchase them at normal prices. Apparently they originate from the States though, so I'm not sure how likely it'll be for a store in Norway to sell them.


Like I said, they don't care much for variety. We have a very limited selection. Fanta is pretty much limited to Orange, Exotic and Lemon (yet some places in the world don't have Lemon but have all the other fancy flavors...)


----------



## Depravo (Oct 29, 2013)

Thread closed due to needing a disproportionate amount of maintenance.


----------

